# switch rahmenbruch??



## gobo (15. November 2008)

hi leutz

muß nochmal was wissen,und zwar:

hab bei meinem switch gerade gesehen das an der aufnahme der kettenstrebe zum rahmen wo die etwas grösseren lager sind oben
ein 1,5cm langer riss ist.nun könnte es ja auch sein das die farbe
nur angerissen ist,wie wahrscheinlich könnte das sein????
wo,wenn sie den brechen,passiert das?
der rahmen ist von 2005 hinzu kommt noch das es ein sl ist,wie der
vorbesitzer damit gefahren ist weiß ich nicht,nur der riss,wenns einer
ist,ist noch nicht bis zu den lager durch(auf der länge).
sollte er nu wirklich angerissen sein wollte ich ihn dann dort schweißen
lassen,wenn dies gehen würde.
bin noch nicht einen meter gefahren weil das teil kurz vor der vollendung
steht und nu sowas,ohman.

besten dank im voraus


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. November 2008)

am besten maln Foto reinstellen dann sehmer vielleicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (15. November 2008)

hi

ja hätte ich gemacht aber weiss net wie das funzt,bin auch nicht so das genie am pc.
wie kann ich das den feststellen obs wirklich so ist wie vermutet?

mfg


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. November 2008)

fühl mal wie tief der Riss ist, an der Schweißnaht ist nichts?


----------



## gobo (15. November 2008)

nein an der naht ist nix,daneben ist dieser!
nun weiss man ja das einige gebrochen sind,nur wo??
hatte diesen rahmen getauscht,wenn dem so sei das wäre ja echt der
hammer,mist.
ja die tiefe kein mm,hast ne ahnung wie man es fest stellen kann ausser
den rahmen zu röntgen?

mfg


----------



## kohpa (15. November 2008)

gobo schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ja hätte ich gemacht aber weiss net wie das funzt,bin auch nicht so das genie am pc.
> mfg



Klicke links under deinem "Namen" auf Fotos. Du kommst dann in dein Benutzeralbum. Dort klickst du auf "Bilder hier hochladen" mit der Option "Durchsuchen" holst du das Bild aus dem Verzeichnis auf welchem du es auf deinem PC abgelegt hast. Mit Klick auf "Upload" wirds dann in dein Album hochgeladen. Wenn du nun auf das kleine, hochgeladene Bild klickst, wird dieses vergrössert geöffnet. Unter dem vergrösserten Bild klickst du auf "BBCode ein-/ausschalten" Dort wird dir erklärt, wie du das Bild in einen Beitrag einfügen kannst.

Gruss Opa


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. November 2008)

mitm fingernagel rein gehen dann kannstes ja ungefähr fühlen


----------



## Flame-Blade (15. November 2008)

Kratz doch um den Riss den Lack ein wenig ab...dann siehst du ob der Riss sich im Alu befindet oder ob nur der Lack spröde ist


----------

